# Nissan Pulsar 2013 CVT: Where is the Power Steering Fluid Reservoir?



## Richard S (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Nissan Pulsar 2013 CVT Sedan. Nowhere can I find the Power Steering Fluid reservoir. It is not even mentioned in the Owner's Manual, and I can't find it under the bonnet.

I bought it second-hand, but it is still under manufacturer's warranty. However, I just recently noticed that the steering was not as smooth as it used to be, sometimes it is a bit hard to steer when doing a reverse-parallel parking.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It has speed-sensitive, electric steering...so, there is no power steering fluid nor reservoir. You should see your dealer about the problem. I believe I've heard of a few issues with the electric rack and pinion in that they needed to be replaced.


----------



## Richard S (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Does it cause any safety concerns? Or is it more of a nuisance?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think anything that involves steering is a potential safety concern.


----------



## Richard S (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks. I will get it checked asap.


----------



## Jagat (Mar 26, 2021)

Any thought on CVT fluid change? like how often it should be change?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jagat said:


> Any thought on CVT fluid change? like how often it should be change?


To enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot!


----------



## Jagat (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you for advice, it cleared doubt. Local nissan dealer said otherwise when I asked them this question. Don't know why.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jagat said:


> Thank you for advice, it cleared doubt. Local nissan dealer said otherwise when I asked them this question. Don't know why.


Nissan dealers in general go by the BOOK; here's what the book states: inspect the CVT every 3 years or every 45,000 mi; If towing a trailer, or using a car-top carrier, or driving on rough or muddy roads, inspect CVT fluid deterioration with CONSULT-III every 60,000 miles (96,000 km), then change the CVT fluid, if necessary.

A lot of members on this forum and qualified shops have shown that replacing the CVT fluid every 30,000 mi enhances the longevity of the unit.


----------



## Jagat (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you Rogoman once again. I will keep my doubts posted while changing CVT fluid(if there will be any) soon . 

Cheers


----------

